# Lady luck smiles, Livingston 6-19



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had party go out with Lee and me today for white bass, a fellow 2cooler and fine person Ray and his fine son, Reed. We had a blast, Lee and I had tracked down a monster school west of the island and caught about couple from it to confirm it was white bass, they were white bass and nice ones too. I made a waypoint so we could right to the same spot, and back we went to get our party.

Zoom we go back to Beacon bay and pick up Ray, and Reed and head back to my waypoint where they had been stacked from the bottom up to about 5 feet from the top, and they were gone,...so we looked around that piece of structure until we found a good school, marked it and anchored over it. Boom, we had big ole white bass swinging in the boat and action was good for about 30 minuets, which when action is good for 30 minuets with white bass you can catch allot of them.
Things played out and we moved around and found them a couple times and would get a few more, then they move. After the schools were very small and hard to stay on we took a boat ride. I should Rayzor where the Hump and the Jetty, and the Lump where. 
We finished the day with an awesome session at the The Lump. I saw a big school and tossed a marker. We maneuvered until we were anchored over it and Bam! Big white bass and what's this? I hook a freight train and call for the net. In my boat when you call for the landing net it means there is a big fish on somebody's line, a very big fish.
Sure enough the big striper redemption time has come. I had lost a big one earlier, and now I had another one on, it behaved like a big striper always does, it went wherever it wanted to until it was winded, then when it saw the boat went psycho again taking line on a good run. Reed finally, and like an expert, scooped her up when she came to the top and rolled on her side.
Whoo Hoo! big stripers are awesome fish and it made even those honker white bass look puny in the ice chest. 
We did not measure her or weigh her my guess is 28" to 32".
Ray said he would send me a pic later today and I will post it.
It was move around with them or don't catch them today, but with my fine anchor man and first mate, Lee, it made it possible to stay with them, right at the end of the trip we camped over a school that makes you drool, ha ha.
I said as the boat lined out on the anchor line and everybody dropped over "we should all be hooked up by now" and I think 3 of the 4 of us were. It was a big school that went almost to the top of the water.
We caught a round or two of white bass from it and when it broke up it was time to go.
I would have to say after having given many vertical jigging lessons that these two are dangerous, they caught on quick and hook up some white bass in a hurry after they got the hang of it.
Dang, it was a lot of fun, I kept working hard to keep us on fish so I did not get a chance to take any pics, maybe Rayzor will send me more than just the striper pic, because they were awesome white bass.
SS


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Great report Loy. Glad to hear you were able to land the striper this time. Can't wait to see the pic of the striper.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Woohoo music to my ears. Thanks for the report.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

way to stay on em SS


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Well Im up to the challenge may get to see some of you in the a.m . I am gonna hit Browders @ about 6. Hope you left some of the big ones Loy!!!!!! Will keep my eyes open for the Grey Ghosts there here there gone!!!! Will keep my eyes peeled for that RedFin alsoLOL11111


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg! I am glad you put you party on some nice fish!And finally a keeper striper.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Man, you just keep nailing them day after day. I can't wait to get up there and put a stop to that nonsense. :doowapsta

Seriously, congrats on the catches lately.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea SS your giving me the blues....I hit the 190 rd bed ....again dead....then walkers lake ....dead. I mean there's a straggler or two but nothing holding ....including my anchor.
so pretty bummed out, I headed in....a friend called and wanted to go out so off I went again....190 rd bed ....dead. walkers lake.....good ole walkers lake. I didn't find them in a usual spot but the whites have been deep 20 ft. Decided to hit a bend in the river channel and the action was on, finally. threw out both anchors....we were going to hold this time and got with it. Pulled in 30 in about 30 minutes. good action finally.
this was about 4 pm.
yea I seen all them boat cutting across the lake so they can get around pine island.
Really this was a memorable trip but i ll keep the details to myself.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I got the pic and can't figure out how to get it here yet, It does look to be about 30' or so.
I had a great time today and I'm looking forward to tomorrow, maybe see the whole 2cool fleet out there, good luck to all.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I have read all the posts, and heard all the hype, the truth of the matter Loy, Shadslinger is the REAL deal and his son Lee, if you are looking for someone that will give you his all and have the patience to teach, Loy is the guy, Reid and myself can't quit talking about our trip, wed just got through cleaning all the whites and now I am glad we did not catch more, LOL. Thanks Loy for your truly professional outing and I am glad to have made a new friend with you and Lee.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I went out for the first time in years yesterday and today and my fish finder crapped out... Worked great the day before..

Taking my 71 year old mother, older sister and dog in the morning but will be fishing blind... Fishing blind for white bass is not a good thing.. But maybe we will get lucky..

I told them it wouldn't be a good idea but they want to go anyway.. Oh Well...

Will be in a 1990 starcraft pontoon boat... With a silverish tarp top...

My mom wanted a pontoon boat so we got her a used one..

I did a complete re-wire because nothing worked on the thing and it had splices everywhere.... Runs great now..

Rented a stall at beacon bay for the summer so that does make it easy to get to the pine island area and the hump and lump... Just hard to find blind..

My next check I will get another one if it does not work in the morning.. Might be forced to potlick... something I hate doing..

If meadowlark is around.... I'm the guy that came to your house once from pondboss mag... 

BTW...The wind was rough this afternoon around 5 pm to 6:30 pm....


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, first time to post on this forum, Shadslinger thanks for the reports. I will be fishing tomorrow in a white bass tournament, those are the areas I normally fish maybe I will see you out there. I will be in a 18 sea ark boat CC w/ 90 hp johnson maybe I will see ya....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

OMG, there is a white bass tournament today! I had no idea, looks like we will be hitting the back forty to stay away for everyone.
Thanks Ray, for the vote of confidence, Reid, you are good fisherman, sorry for ms-spelling your name.
It was a very good trip yesterday, I hop[e we can find then and stay with them today.
SS


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report. Looks like we need to change your handle to SLABslinger.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't know there was going to be a tournament..... They still want to go fishing.... errr!

Anyway good luck to anyone going today..


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Took a blowdryer to my fish finder and it worked like a champ all day...

We had a good day... 59 WB... 1 keeper striper..

I didn't see a tournament going on... maybe 10 boats on the west side of pine island at any one time... none at the lump and none at the hump..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Raysor sent me a pic I could upload so here is Reid holding up the striper I caught yesterday. My first keeper striper this year.
The only place I saw a lot of boats today was at Pine island, it looked like a circus was in town. There were a lot at the Lump in the early morning but the fishing was bad there all day so it was deserted later.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't think it was that crowded, I've seen it much worse... Last saturday was worse.. Or was just in a better mood today..

Last saturday It remined me of the scene from jaws when all the fishermen were going out to catch the shark and running on top of each other.. Didn't even try to fish last saturdy, Just doing some recon since I haven't been out in a long while..

I did almost get hit today while slowing down to let my mother reel in a white and ended up being someone I know so it made it funny...

The weekdays are so much better though...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a nice striper. Great to hear someone got one!!!



tecohorn said:


> ...If meadowlark is around.... I'm the guy that came to your house once from pondboss mag...


Hey tecohorn...good to hear from you...how's those fish working out?

Maybe we can hook up on a Liv fishing trip. I'm out there usually during the week two or three days.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> That's a nice striper. Great to hear someone got one!!!
> 
> Hey tecohorn...good to hear from you...how's those fish working out?
> 
> Maybe we can hook up on a Liv fishing trip. I'm out there usually during the week two or three days.


They have done very well.... Saw a few of them guarding nest about a month ago.. I will forever be grateful for your kindness..

It's easy to pick them out... I have since added another 15 6-8 inchers earlier this year so maybe the pond will really have a great future.... Now that I can watch it more.... I live in houston about half the time right now but have a slow summer coming (as far as work) and I refuse to leave town again..

I had some family issues, a fire and had to work out of town for awhile but hopefully I'm back for good....

I lost 10 rod and reels and all of my tackle in a barn fire last yer... It made the polk county enterprise....

I recently had some people catch a few of my largest bass out while I was gone.... My older sister (black sheep) decided to let someone fish and then they went back on their own... I have the place locked down now..

The only person I let fish there now is the polk county sheriff chief deputy father.. He's pretty much a catch and release guy and he understands what I'm trying to do...

I've been lurking on this board for several months but just decided to post now that I'm back on the lake..

I haven't been able to fish livingston much since the mid 90's other than just a couple of random trips since the late 90's but had a blast on my first official day of fishing.. Very productive but I'm very rusty on my jigging so we trolled alot.. I'm sure I ran all over shadslinger but I did my best to stay away from people.. The only thing bad was I Lost two chrome jet divers and two hellbenders today because I couldn't stay at the proper depth.. None of them floated up... You need to make kind of a c shaped troll on the west side or you hit shallow water quickly..

Live and learn... Plus it was a little hectic today... I have a lot to re-learn about the lake and whitebass fishing.. And this is my first pontoon boat.. Those things are a little different but nice in thier own way.

Great for my mother...

I used storm Hot N Tot's Metallic silver and black as a diver while I lived up north for a short time and they cost $3.25 to $4.00... I might get a couple of those and see how they work... Good jet divers and hellbender are not cheap..

I have a used pontoon boat parked at Beacon Bay for the summer ( it's nothing special but runs great) so I'm sure we will meet up eventually... I hate fishing the weekends but my other sister from kingwood just had to go today.... So I took them... I had no idea we would hammer them today but got lucky..

I plan on fishing mostly weekdays from now on... That weekend fishing is more like work..

Like I said my humminbird crapped out yesterday but decided to work today after I took it apart and dried it with a blow dryer..

I also have a fish TV but didn't try it today because of the traffic..

That striper was a huge surprise for sure...... I was so nervous and was willing to do almost anything to land it.. It was hooked well though and the lite tackle is all that worried me.. And the fact I had no net...

I always seem to get lucky... after a bad time..

I use to catch them all the time on the river in the mid 80's and early 90's.. 10 plus lbs...

I remember well when the record striper was caught 31 lbs or so.. I figured by now that record would be long gone but it just has not happened.... I guess the big ones really hide or migrate through the dam?

A guy I went to school with and his father have been guides/comercial catfisherman forever and still make a living catching catfish.. I think anyway... Might even be on this board for all I know..

I need to run by and talk to them and get some tips...

Anyway it's great to her from you again.. I will never forget those Pacu.. Wow!

And I'm sure we will meet up because I plan on spending at least 25-30 days on the lake from now until september...


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

tecohorn, I doubt that you ran over me, I try hard to stay away from the crowd, and man did I have to learn the hard way about making a hook after that stump. There are lots of trees down there to eat expensive divers and spoons.
Sometime when it's not a parking lot of boats holler at me when you see me.
SS


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> tecohorn, I doubt that you ran over me, I try hard to stay away from the crowd, and man did I have to learn the hard way about making a hook after that stump. There are lots of trees down there to eat expensive divers and spoons.
> Sometime when it's not a parking lot of boats holler at me when you see me.
> SS


That would be nice, I've been reading your post for about a year or so.....

I think I've seen you a couple of times heading out from Beacon Bay... But not sure...

I'm pretty sure me and my mom might go out wednesday morning..

I will be on the lookout for you and meadowlark.... And either of you can bother me/us anytime..

If you look busy or have a charter I will just wave.. I'm not a pushy person by nature and stay away from anchored boats as much as possible..

My sister just called and wants to go back out saturday...errrrr... It will be my sister, 5 year old niece, mom and maybe my little dog so my niece can have someone to take a nap with... They both (niece & dog) seem to make it about 2.5-3 hours before it's nap time..

Hopefully I can hire you somtime around mid july... I would just like to jigg, learn and ride... No pressure trip... I like learning as much as fishing..

That trolling is not ideal for my 70 year old mom and is impossible for a little girl.. That constant pulling wears them right out..

20 foot pontoon with silverish tarp top... Stall 29 Beacon Bay.. Stop by anytime....


----------

